# My Beautiful Tortoise



## The Speedmister (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

These pictures are of my adorable Russian, Speedy. He is four years old and very unique (from his underbite to his unusual habits!

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i325/Speedmister/Speedy/DSCF1766.jpg

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i325/Speedmister/Speedy/DSCF1745.jpg

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i325/Speedmister/Speedy/DSCF3106.jpg

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i325/Speedmister/Speedy/DSCF1683.jpg

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i325/Speedmister/Speedy/DSCF1515.jpg

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i325/Speedmister/Speedy/DSCF1461.jpg


----------



## Katie (May 6, 2011)

The Speedmister said:


> Hi,
> 
> These pictures are of my adorable Russian, Speedy. He is four years old and very unique (from his underbite to his unusual habits!
> 
> ...


----------



## TortieLuver (May 6, 2011)

Wow he surely is beautiful!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 6, 2011)

Very Nice!

Very Nice!


----------



## dmarcus (May 6, 2011)

Speedy looks very good...


----------



## Rjhoop (May 6, 2011)

Super cute tort!!!


----------



## Jacob (May 6, 2011)

Nice Looking Tort!


----------



## Peacebone (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful Russian tortoise. Is it captive bred? It looks very nice


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 6, 2011)

He is really cute!


----------



## The Speedmister (May 7, 2011)

Thanks - yes, he's captive bred (really hopeless at surviving in any situation when not with people)!


----------



## gmayor (May 9, 2011)

I always like to see a good looking russian he is very handsome


----------



## zoogrl (May 9, 2011)

I love the last pic! He is so cute!


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (May 10, 2011)

hahah he looks like a grumpy old man, very unique underbite indeed!


----------



## luke (May 12, 2011)

that underbite in insane. thanks for sharing


----------



## MontySpears (May 13, 2011)

Wow!!! I have never seen such beautiful Tortoise.


----------



## RV's mom (May 14, 2011)

That last picture is beautiful. Thank you for sharing!

teri


----------

